# Multiplayer bei gecrackten Steam Spielen?



## I30R6 (3. August 2016)

Sei Erfindungen wie Steam und den unverhältnismäßigen Kosten von DLC Paketen habe ich meine moralischen Vorbehalte gegenüber Videospiel Piraterie abgelegt.

Ich war überrascht das sich im Netz überhaupt gecrackte Versionen von Spielen aus dem Steam Sortiment finden lassen. Da ich aufgrund des Onlinezwangs bei Steamspielen diese für uncrackbar gehalten habe. Man merkt also das ich keine Ahnung von der Thematik habe.

Jetzt habe ich bislang aber noch kein Steamspiel gefunden, das als Crack immer noch den Multiplayer anbietet.

Bevor ich mich da jetzt in Netz zu Tode suche, wollte ich fragen ob es technisch nicht ohnehin ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist, ein gecracktes Spiel das von Steam abgenabelt wurde, trotzdem online mit Anderen zu spielen, da Steam soweit ich weis ja als Client fungiert. Oder haben da auch clevere Leute bereits Lösungen gefunden?

Gruß
I30R6


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. August 2016)

Du hast dir aber schon mal die Forenregeln durchgelesen... so Punkt 4.5? 

--> closed.


----------

